# New Dan Ford Sling



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, please find pics of my new sling from Dan in the UK - fit, finish and design are great - very happy with this sling and recommend Dan's work.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks great, hearing lots of good things about dan ford


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new Dragonfly! Dan makes some of the coolest shooters around IMO. Enjoy it!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments - indeed its a nice shooter.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks really nice, I hope you enjoy it for many years.

Darren


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic... top notch craftsmanship


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats, Dan is turning out really great stuff, and as mentioned above, you will be using it for quite a long time. Really nice and thanks for sharing.


----------

